# How do you celebrate Halloween?



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Since we have the privilege of having members all over the world, I was wandering how or if others celebrated Halloween. For me it's trying to guess who the little kids are. Usually they take their mask off before I guess.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Two people come to mind after meeting them at the MWST. Greywolf and Beanflip!!!!!!!!!!!!! These two are clean cut very well mannered and two of the most ornery guys you could imagine. Unlike Charles, you can tell he is one of the good guys.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I have a long standing tradition....I spend the holiday (almost all of them, not just Halloween) at work.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

this halloween me and logo96 are walking around with our girlfriends trick o treating.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess I'll just sit here and watch the snow fall! :violin:


----------



## Crimson Owl (Jun 29, 2014)

Plan on working out and hanging with a mate of mine handing out candy till it gets late then walking the neighborhood. Everyone stay safe and have a good time


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Miserable weather here, snow flurries possible this evening


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Beautiful day here....the sun is shining and it's warmed up to 24 degrees. :rofl:

I just hope it gets nice enough for most kids to get out and have fun tonight.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Taking my kids trick or treating and then watching horror movies when they go to bed.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

A friend of mine throws a pretty cool party after the kids (& wives/girlfriends) go to bed, but I don't think I'm feelin' it this year. I hate to think that I'm getting too old for it, but the prospects of that typical morning after feeling seems to be overwhelming the inherent fun had earning it, for some reason. Who knows...my mind might change again over the next 7 hours. Plus I already bought a bottle of absinthe...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

shew97 said:


> this halloween me and logo96 are walking around with our girlfriends trick o treating.


pet names for your slingshots ? :neener: ( i kid of course) seriously, have FUN !

i'll be having a beer and doing some door shift duty on giving out the candy.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

shew97 said:


> this halloween me and logo96 are walking around with our girlfriends trick o treating.


 your walking together?


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Yes


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey the ghost scared shewy and logo and there girl friends was really funny.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Id rather not say because it makes me out as an arsehole


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Greavous said:


> Id rather not say because it makes me out as an arsehole


This is like the one night of the year when that's ok; the most raucous debauchery of the year lands on this evening's festivities (usually, anyways...I was boring this year). But I certainly understand your nondisclosure


----------

